# Justice For Nia (suspect Caught)



## Southernbella. (Jul 24, 2018)

Has anyone been following this story?






There's a tweet video I can't post because of language but protestors beat up a white supremacist who came to the rally and mocked her death. 

Stay safe ladies.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 24, 2018)

Just in case it comes up, no she didn't have a gun in that picture the news was using


----------



## charmingt (Jul 24, 2018)

I read this morning that this buzzard is in custody.


----------



## brownb83 (Jul 24, 2018)

People are sick


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 24, 2018)

charmingt said:


> I read this morning that this buzzard is in custody.



Thank goodness!


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 24, 2018)

charmingt said:


> I read this morning that this buzzard is in custody.



I hope he really is in custody and that he is executed the way he killed this innocent girl. I'm hoping her sister will pull through. SMH.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 24, 2018)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> I hope he really is in custody and that he is executed the way he killed this innocent girl. I'm hoping her sister will pull through. SMH.




Saw a picture of her with a bandage on the side of her neck.  If this was her.  Just terrible.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 24, 2018)

There's so many shootings/stabbings/assaults it seems that I can barely keep up. I did not know that it was a Black woman who was killed. Please kill this POS stat!


----------



## Royalty8790 (Jul 24, 2018)

Over the past 3 years, white people have been moving from SF into that area. When I walked into my house some white women stared at me and waited outside for about 5 minutes.


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 24, 2018)

Royalty8790 said:


> Over the past 3 years, white people have been moving from SF into that area. When I walked into my house some white women stared at me and waited outside for about 5 minutes.


My sis lives out there, gentrified as hell. Sounds like BK, I walked outside my house and this white woman was staring at me like i wasn't supposed to be there. I slow blinked and walked away. I been living here since y'all moved out in droves now you want to come back and act like you own the place.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 24, 2018)

Royalty8790 said:


> Over the past 3 years, white people have been moving from SF into that area. When I walked into my house some white women stared at me and waited outside for about 5 minutes.



 Outside your residence?


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow. This is horrible!!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 24, 2018)

And not a peep from the president denouncing this type of violence.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 25, 2018)

I live in Oakland. My baby sister is close to Nia's age and takes BART every day for school and work. She doesn't come or leave from this station but passes it since it is a major transfer station. She was terrified when she woke up and heard this news. It's all anyone is talking about on social media over here.

People are outraged. Especially with KTUV aka Fox news using a pic of her with a gun that isn't really a gun.  Also there was a white supremacist meeting scheduled at a bar a couple blocks away from one of the BART stations in downtown Oakland. (They claim they're not white supremacist, and at their meeting a few weeks ago there were some black men there in attendance from the pictures. ) Only there was a vigil which turned into a rally in that area and I heard the white supremacists never showed up. 

The more I hear about this story, the sadder it is. Nia was leaving a memorial service for her late boyfriend who died in a swimming accident when she was murdered. I haven't heard anything about her sister who was also stabbed but I'm hoping she pulls through. Their parents are already having to bury one child, I hope they do not have to bury another.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 25, 2018)

DL hughley was talking about this on the radio. He was absolutely furious over the pictures that were used and how the media depicts us as criminals when we're the ones who are killed. 

Say what you want about DL, but I commend him for his passion in calling these issues out.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 25, 2018)

ladysaraii said:


> DL hughley was talking about this on the radio. He was absolutely furious over the pictures that were used and how the media depicts us as criminals when we're the ones who are killed.
> 
> Say what you want about DL, but I commend him for his passion in calling these issues out.




Yes even though I don't always agree with him, I, too commend him for being outspoken on Black issues.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 25, 2018)

cinnespice said:


> My sis lives out there, gentrified as hell. Sounds like BK, I walked outside my house and this white woman was staring at me like i wasn't supposed to be there. I slow blinked and walked away. I been living here since y'all moved out in droves now you want to come back and act like you own the place.


*"I been living here since y'all moved out in droves now you want to come back and act like you own the place".*
*
....*and you know what? Those would have been my EXACT words to her before I walked away.  The NERVE of some people.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 25, 2018)

The man believed to have slit the throat of 18-year-old Nia Wilson at an Oakland BART station on Sunday night was arrested without incident Monday night.

Police apprehended 27-year-old John Lee Cowell, a paroled felon, on a BART train nearly 24 hours after he allegedly attacked sisters Nia and Letifah Wilson in a vicious stabbing at the MacArthur station in Oakland. An anonymous caller had tipped police that Cowell had boarded an Antioch-bound train, reports the San Francisco Gate.








*Stabbing at BART Station Leaves 1 Black Woman Dead, Another Injured; Police Identify Suspect*
Police are searching for a suspect in the brutal slaying of a black teen Sunday at the MacArthur…

Read more
In a news conference Monday afternoon, BART Police Chief Carlos Rojas referred to the deadly stabbing as a “prison-style attack” that was among “the most vicious” he had ever seen in 30 years of policing.

Letifah Wilson, 26, who was also stabbed in the neck but survived the assault, described Cowell’s demeanor immediately following the attack to ABC 7 News.

“I looked back, and he was wiping off his knife and stood at the stairs and just looked — and from there on, I was just caring for my sister. I was in shock. ... I didn’t know I was cut because I was paying more attention to my sister. But he just stood there, like it was nothing.”

As the Washington Post reports, the Wilson sisters didn’t normally ride the BART train, but opted to take it that night on the way home from a family gathering.

Wilson’s mother, Alicia Grayson, told the East Bay Times that Nia didn’t like the BART.

“She was scared of the BART,” Grayson said through tears. “Now I see why.”

Protesters rallied to pay tribute to Nia and to demand justice for her senseless, violent death. The racial dynamic of the killing—Cowell, a young white man, selecting two young black women to prey upon—wasn’t missed by many.

Singer and Oakland native Kehlani spoke passionately about the attack on social media, criticizing BART officials for not acting sooner to catch Cowell and referring to him as a “white supremacist.”


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm so glad to read that her sister is okay.


----------



## Royalty8790 (Jul 25, 2018)

charmingt said:


> Outside your residence?



Yup


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 25, 2018)

This really upset me. I’m speechless.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 25, 2018)

Royalty8790 said:


> Over the past 3 years, white people have been moving from SF into that area. When I walked into my house some white women stared at me and waited outside for about 5 minutes.





cinnespice said:


> My sis lives out there, gentrified as hell. Sounds like BK, I walked outside my house and this white woman was staring at me like i wasn't supposed to be there. I slow blinked and walked away. I been living here since y'all moved out in droves now you want to come back and act like you own the place.



Y'all should have asked what they were doing in your neighborhood and offer to help them out since they were obviously lost.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 25, 2018)

This is a heartbreaking story. I've been trying to reduce my forum and social media time while I'm vacationing, but I can't help but follow this story. That poor girl and her family.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 25, 2018)

I haven't confirmed this, but I was told he was stopped a few days earlier and issued a warning for something. His violation should've landed him back in jail for a parole violation, but the protection of his complexion granted him just a ticket.

As soon as I get a chance, I'm going to see if that's true.

I also wish people would stop calling this an accident. Its a murder committed by a white supremacist trying to get his red laces. smh.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 25, 2018)

WOW, we are not safe anywhere.  Oakland and the Bay area are supposed to be super progressive/inclusive


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have been following the story. I keep people saying the white supremacist, has there been actual evidence of that uncovered? I thought the dude was a regular nut job. This is why I don't ride BART. Especially non-work commute hours too many crazies.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 26, 2018)

She looks so tiny! She had no defense against this monster. At 18 years old, she had no time on earth. I can still remember conversations I had with people eighteen years ago. It’s the blink of an eye.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 26, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> The man believed to have slit the throat of 18-year-old Nia Wilson at an Oakland BART station on Sunday night was arrested without incident Monday night.
> 
> Police apprehended 27-year-old John Lee Cowell, a paroled felon, on a BART train nearly 24 hours after he allegedly attacked sisters Nia and Letifah Wilson in a vicious stabbing at the MacArthur station in Oakland. An anonymous caller had tipped police that Cowell had boarded an Antioch-bound train, reports the San Francisco Gate.
> 
> ...


Animal.
I'm shook by this and its affecting me a ton.


----------



## Shula (Jul 26, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm shook by this and its affecting me a ton.



Yeah, I've been staying away from this forum because this has been bothering me for her and her family. Deeply. We live close to rural areas; we're barely suburban, and my daughters are always out in the area communities and I'm so fearful for them but I try to talk to them about not being complacent without making them paranoid. They're tiny and weren't raised in surroundings like I was where you naturally learn to be aware of your surroundings for your safety. Lots of rebel flags and meth addicts not far from us. With that said, there is no way this young lady could've seen this coming. So tragic and heartbreaking. Her poor parents and family.


----------



## tallnomad (Jul 27, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Animal.
> I'm shook by this and its affecting me a ton.


me too.  last night, I had awful nightmares about it.  DH and I talked about getting me something to arm myself.  We live in a land of rednecks too . . .


----------



## Mooney72 (Jul 27, 2018)

These people are just waiting until the fire gets lit and a race war starts so they can kill us with impunity.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 27, 2018)

I just found out one my baby sisters' friends is Nia Wilson's cousin. He saw her a month ago and is devastated. He can't even talk about it.


----------



## theRaven (Jul 28, 2018)

This is so maddening and sad, her poor family. May she rest in peace.  I'm glad the killer was caught but I wonder how many years he will get? I personally believe he should be executed. For him to use a knife and come up close enough to stab her, a stranger, is a vicious, cold, and psychotic act that deserves nothing less than death itself for him.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 29, 2018)

I dont know about yall...but I get tense when I see y/t folk in my neighborhood. What they not gon do is come in and try to take over. So I stay active. Community meetings...I'm there. Community events I'm there...yall gon know my face. I walk my hood and check out who is moving in and I make eye contact. If you park wrong...imma check you. If you dont curb your dog...imma check you. If you walk by our elders without saying G'day...yup imma check you too! 
I dont trust y/t. They paint us as vicious but I see it differently. They are the ones committing violent senseless crimes.


----------

